# DownTube?



## mrdelprete (Jun 4, 2010)

When are we going to see some nice classic steel with DownTube shifters. Ido not like the Dawes Lighting DT. I mean something more like the Specialized Allez Double Steel. It is a beautiful bike. I read on here earlier that they were coming soon. I just like the ease of maintance of downtube and the ride of steel. This is one of my first posts here, Iam usually on BF a lot, but I figured this forum was the best place for an answer!


----------

